# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Gouldians χανουν φτερα

## vasilis.a

απεκτησα πριν 4 μερες ενα ζευγαρι μαυροκεφαλα gouldians.οταν ηρθαν παρατηρησα στο θηλυκο(του 2011) οτι ελλειπαν καποια φτερα πισω απο το αυτι τουκαι στο κεφαλι ειχα και καποια ασπρα πουπουλα(οποως οταν βγαζουν νεα φτερα).επισης στο δεξι του ποδι σε καποια σημεια εχει λεπι και λειπει το ενα νυχι μπροστα.ο αρσενικος(του 2012) οταν ηρθε περα απο την ελαχιστα ταλαιπωρημενη του ουρα εδειχνε μια χαρα.σημερα τον παρατηρησα και ειδα οτι αρχισε και αυτος να χανει φτερα στο κεφαλι και το στηθος σιγα σιγα.παντως και τα 2 πουλια ειναι ζωηρα,τρωνε μονο σπορους και τσαμπι απο μιλλετ.νερο πινουν κανονικα.τις 3 πρωτες μερες τους εβαλα αντιστρες στο νερο(anti stress solution) και σημερα aidonine solution της tafarm.αυγο αυγοτροφη χορταρικα και μπανιο ουτε που πλησιασαν.θεωρω πως ειναι φυσικο να ειναι ταλαιπωρημενα και στρεσαρισμενα απο το ταξιδι ηρθαν την δευτερα απο ολλανδια,εμμειναν2 βραδια θεσσαλονικη και μετα ηρθαν σε μενα.ολη αυτη η ταλαιπωρια  συν νεο περιβαλλον,δικαιολογει την πτωση των φτερων?η να ανησυχησω για μυκητες και ακαρεα?

----------


## vasilis.a

θηλυκο       αρσενικο

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη τα Gouldians ειναι ιδιαιτερα στρεσογονα πτηνα, οπωσδηποτε ολη αυτη η μετακινηση δεν τους εκανε καθολου καλο. διαβασε και αυτο το αρθρο εχει πολυτιμες πληροφοριες Gouldian Finches. 


Ανεβασε αμεσα φρεσκες κουτσουλιες σε χαρτι κουζινας η σε κολλα Α4 και κοιταξε μεσα στο στομα τους εαν εχουν τιποτα λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα εκτος απο το φυσιολογικο ροδαλο τους χρωμα. 

Επισης ανεβασε και καθαρες φωτογραφιες, παραμεριζοντας τα πουπουλα  τους κατα μηκος της κοιλιας τους βρεχοντας τα δαχτυλα σου με χλυαρο νερο. οπως στην φωτογραφια παρακατω.

----------


## vasilis.a

υποψιαζεσαι κατι αλλο ε?θα προσπαθησω να τα πιασω αν και φοβαμαι πως θα παθουν μεγαλυτερη ζημια..για το ποδι της θηλυκιας τι λες??η κανονικη τους πτερορροια ειναι την ανοιξη αλλα υπαρχει και περιπτωση να αλλαξουν εωσ και 3 φορες φτερα το χρονο διαβασα,αν ταλαιπωρηθουν.ισχυει??

----------


## lagreco69

Τα πτηνα περνουν την πτεροροια τους αναλογα με την εποχη που γεννηθηκαν. το δικο μου gouldian περασε την πτεροροια του την ανοιξη, με το που αλλαξε περιβαλλον αρχισε να ριχνει το φτερωμα του και εκανε περιπου τρεις μηνες να συνελθει. 

Φτιαξε τους μια σπιτισια αυγοτροφη, εγω τους δινω αυτην (Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής - Αυγόψωμο). θα τους δινεις τρεις φορες την εβδομαδα, εαν δεν την τρωνε στην αρχη.. ριξε λιγο τριμμενο millet απο επανω η μερικα σπορακια τους. 

Καθημερινα φρεσκο νερακι, νεους σπορους, φρουτα εποχης και λαχανικα και δωσε τους πολυ ησυχια!!! 

Αγορασε γλαστρακια με ριγανη και θυμαρι, τους αρεσουν πολυ. 

Πρεπει να τα πιασεις! και να δουμε καρινα και κοιλια, δεν γινεται αλλιως. 

Το θηλυκο φαινεται να εχει ακαρεα στα ποδαρακια της, μπορεις να αγορασεις epithol και να κανεις ελαφρυ μασαζ στα ποδαρακια της για περικα λεπτα την ημερα, μια φορα το πρωι και μια πριν κουρνιασει για 5 ημερες.

----------


## lagreco69

Η καλυτερα! Βασιλη φτιαξε τους αυτην την αυγοτροφη για το ιωδιο που δινει η γαριδα. 
 
Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches ). 

Ειναι αψητη και οχι κεικ, αλλα θα μπορουσες να αναμιξεις στα 100 γρ κεικ, 20 γρ γαριδα βρασμενη και να την τριψεις στο μουλτι.

----------


## vasilis.a



----------


## vasilis.a

φωτο απο στομα αδυνατον.οσο μπορεσα να δω δεν ειδα κατι αφυσικο κατα την γνωμη μου..βεβαια θα ηθελα αν υπαρχει καπου να δω φωτο απο στομα ωστε να συγκρινω με αυτο που ειδα.κατι που παρατηρησα φανταζομαι ειναι φυσιολογικο και εξηγω..εσωτερικα στο στομα,στην πανω γναθο,εκει που ξεκιναει το ραμφος και προς τα πισω ειδα και στα 2 πουλια,ενα κυψελιδωτο σχημα με ασπρο περιγραμμα,σε ολο το πλατος του στοματος και παχους 2-3 χιλιοστων.επειδη ηταν ομοιο το σχημα και στα 2 πουλια θεωρω πως ειναι το φυσικο τους...??
Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω που ασχολεισαι..

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη η κουτσουλια κανονικη, οχι διαρροια με διαφανη περιμετρικα υγρα.  

Η κοιλια δεν φαινεται καθολου, ανοιξε μεχρι κατω το φτερωμα, να φαινεται καθαρα ολη η κοιλια και ανεβασε ξανα φωτογραφια. 

Αν εχεις  πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα (για πτερορρια ) βαλε στο νερο για καμμια 10αρια ημερες. 

Τα βλεπεις να ξυνονται στο λαιμο η καπου αλλου με νευρικοτητα?

----------


## vasilis.a

εχοντας συγκρινει με πααρα πολλες φωτο απο καναρινια συνηθως,στην κοιλια δεν ειδα να εχουν προβλημα,πιστεψε με δεν ειμαι και πολυ απειρος με αλλα πουλια, απλα δεν καθονται τα διαβολακια για φωτογραφηση,θελω 2 ατομα με τα συγκεκριμενα πουλια.με το ματι,χωρις φωτο οσο ειδα ειναι οκ.θα προσπαθησω παλι αλλη μερα γιατι κοντεψαν να παθουν καρδια οση ωρα τα κρατουσα.δεν ξυνονται δεν ειναι νευρικα ειναι φυσιολογικοτατη η συμπεριφορα τους.κελαιδανε κανονικα,δεν εχουν ρογχο η αλλους ηχους .εχω απο το πρωι ξεκινησει να τους βαζω pterophene solution της tafarm.αυτο που εγραψα με το κυψελωτο περιγραμμα σου λεει κατι?/το εχεις παρατηρησει στα δικα σου?

----------


## lagreco69

> .βεβαια θα ηθελα αν υπαρχει καπου να δω φωτο απο στομα ωστε να συγκρινω με αυτο που ειδα.





Το λευκο στην φωτογραφια ειναι στη γλωσσα αλλα μπορει να ειναι και αλλου και οχι τοσο εντονο.  

Με καποιο τροπο προσπαθησε να το βγαλεις μια φωτογραφια μεσα στο στομα. 




> με το κυψελωτο περιγραμμα σου λεει κατι?/το εχεις παρατηρησει στα δικα σου?


Εμενα το δικο μου δεν εχει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## vasilis.a

σαν αυτο που μου δειχνεις στη φωτο οχι δεν εχουν κατι τετοιο.θα προσπαθησω αυριο παλι..στο ποδι της θυλικιασ εβαλα ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη(οσιος jk)

----------


## vasilis.a

βρηκα σε φωτο αυτο που εννοουσα με το κυψελωτο στο στομα.ησυχασα τωρα!

----------

